# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Домашняя пыль опасна для жизни

## Geser

Почему необходимо свести к минимуму количество мягкой мебели

Скоро зима. Ушла в прошлое дачная жизнь на свежем воздухе, мы все реже бываем за городом. А что нас ждет в городе? Океан пыли! За сутки житель столицы «пропускает» через свои легкие до 6 млрд пылинок, или две столовые ложки разной разности. 
   Окружающая нас повсюду, пыль представляет серьезную опасность для здоровья. Ведь если долго находиться в запыленных местах, нетрудно заполучить достаточно тяжелые заболевания. Например, туберкулезная палочка в пыли может сохранять живучесть до нескольких лет. Дифтерийная тоже весьма устойчива. 
   В доме пыли гораздо больше, чем на улице. Даже в нежилой квартире. Вы, вероятно, не раз удивлялись, когда после долгого отсутствия обнаруживали в закрытых комнатах немалый слой пыли на вещах. Так вот, в трехкомнатной квартире за год образуется до 40 кг пыли. 
   Домашняя пыль аллергенна. Ведь в ней, помимо того, что прилетает с улицы, содержатся частички ткани, одежды, кожи и волос человека, шерсти животных, кухонная копоть и частицы табачного дыма. Прибавьте сюда химические вещества стиральных порошков и другой бытовой химии, упаковки которой обычно хранятся в квартирах неплотно закрытыми. 
   А еще домашняя пыль населена клещами, микроскопическими грибами и спорами плесени, бактериями, дрожжами. Вся эта флора-фауна способна энергично и даже агрессивно провоцировать тяжелейшие заболевания – бронхиальную астму, атопический дерматит, аллергический насморк, а также конъюнктивит и блефарит. Такими заболеваниями страдают до 25% горожан. По мнению биологов, аллергия на домашнюю пыль – удел жителей больших городов, своего рода расплата за комфорт. Сильнее всего страдают маленькие дети: основная часть пыли сосредоточена на высоте до метра, и они «заглатывают» гораздо большие дозы в сравнении со взрослыми. Наиболее тяжело реагируют часто болеющие и потому ослабленные дети, беременные женщины, кормящие мамы. Главным провокатором аллергических бед считаются клещи домашней пыли. Реакцию вызывают не столько сами клещи, сколько продукты их жизнедеятельности. Мелкие частицы (фекальные шарики) легко поднимаются в воздух, а затем оседают на слизистой оболочке дыхательных путей, глаз. Быстро растворяясь, они проникают в кровь – и вот уже «включен» механизм аллергической реакции. 
   Осень у клещей –период активного размножения. Для аллергиков это трудное время. Им надо быть готовыми к обороне заранее. Но как же уберечься от минимонстров? Только одним путем – бороться с пылью, причем упорно и постоянно. А в период активности клещей делать это надо особенно тщательно. 
   Вот несколько конкретных советов. Излюбленное место обитания клещей – постель. Здесь им тепло, влажно и сытно. То есть, имеется все, что нужно для размножения. Поэтому постельные принадлежности надо чаще вытряхивать, чистить и проветривать. 
   -Откажитесь от перьевых подушек, заменив их подушками со специальным наполнителем. Перо – очень удобное убежище для клещей. Именно с пером птицы они попадают в наше жилище. 
   Клещи с удовольствием заселяют ковры, паласы, мягкую мебель, тяжелые шторы.
   - Сведите к минимуму количество мягкой мебели, ковров и пр. А те, что остались, регулярно чистите влажным способом. Кстати, линолеум и дерево наиболее гигиеничны, с них легче снимать пыль влажной тряпкой. 
   - Очень привлекательны для мини-монстров мягкие детские игрушки с ворсом. Там они чувствуют себя так же вольготно, как волки в родном лесу. Обезопасьте детей от аллергических заболеваний, старайтесь покупать им гладкие игрушки.
   - Для хранения одежды и других вещей используйте закрытые шкафы и полки. Время от времени их надо обязательно протирать и проветривать. 
   - В застекленных шкафах и полках желательно держать и книги. Они накапливают много пыли и не менее интенсивно отдают ее в воздух, причем с добавкой типографской краски. 
    - С полированной поверхности мебели вытирайте пыль не влажной тряпкой, а сухой шерстяной, еще лучше – мягкой фланелью. 
    - Смывать пыль с батарей центрального отопления гигиенисты советуют струей горячей воды из чайника, подставив под них тазик. 
   Пылесос удобен для уборки и есть практически в каждом доме. Однако, как утверждают американские ученые, обычный пылесос выбрасывает обратно почти треть всей поглощенной пыли. Лишь приборы с замкнутым контуром не загрязняют воздух. Так что лучше влажной уборки и проветривания пока ничего не придумано. Трудитесь!

http://www.vmdaily.ru/article.php?aid=42107

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Судя по аватару, для ALEX(XX) эта тема давно не новость...  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

На самом деле секрет прост (открываю военную тайну)  На аватаре, это я. А в респираторе потому, что при заправке картириджей, тонером дышать очень не реккомендуется

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Это была шутка. Не обижайтесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да ну что Вы, какие обиды...  Всё нормально.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

забыли про вредность тонера от лазерных принтеров....

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> забыли про вредность тонера от лазерных принтеров....


Нееее. Я не забыл

----------


## anton_dr

> На самом деле секрет прост (открываю военную тайну)  На аватаре, это я. А в респираторе потому, что при заправке картириджей, тонером дышать очень не реккомендуется


Такой респиратор не сильно спасает от тонера, можешь поверить многолетнему опыту  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Такой респиратор не сильно спасает от тонера, можешь поверить многолетнему опыту


у меня на примете ещё такой есть http://www.hkz.ru/protivogaz/img/rpg67_760.jpg
В принципе Р2 вещь не плохая. Я не на конвеере картриджи заправляю

----------


## maXmo

Статья – нытьё мезофоба. Во, даже термин откопал для этого. Посему – низачот.

----------


## Geser

> Статья – нытьё мезофоба. Во, даже термин откопал для этого. Посему – низачот.


Ну, то что в домашней пыли живут клещи вызывающие аллергую это давно доказанный факт.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну, то что в домашней пыли живут клещи вызывающие аллергую это давно доказанный факт.


Расскажу анекдот на эту тему ... по ящику несколько лет назад шла реклама, где пылесос не помню уже какой модели вытягивал этих клещей из ковров, и клещи были там очень эффектно показаны. И было сказано, что другие пылесосы малоэффективны и типа эти клещи миллионами бегают по коврам и водятся в пыли.  Мне стало любопытно, а много ли клещей в коврах и чем их можно убить. В частности, мне было интересно по ним из 50 Вт ИК лазера пострелять расфокусированным лучем. Я приволок из медакадемии мощный медицинский микроскоп, деревянный ящик к нему с кучей объективов, предметных стекол пачку - и стал клещей ловить. В пробах пыли я их не нашел, в библиотечной пыли с корешков книжек - тоже. Я пробовал их из ковров высасывать через марлю мощным пылесосом, пробовал в пыли из мешка пылесоса искать, в перьях из подушки - и никого не поймал ! Причем увеличение микроскопа значительное, там можно карту каждой пылинки вычертить ... и ничего. После этого я сделал машину для отлова клещей по учебнику - сетку мелкую, под ней смазанное маслом стекло (или блюдце с водой), на сетку насыпается пыль, сверху лампочка на 100 ВТ - в теории клещи должны спасаться от света и тепла, и падать на стекло. И ничего ... на этом я плюнул и опыты свернул, придя к выводу, что "проблема немного преувеличена" - если помещение регулярно убирается, проветривается и т.п., то ничего там водиться не должно. Может я неправ, может опыт неправильно вел, может еще что-то - о точности судит не могу, но в справочнике сказано, то размер у них грубо 0.1 мм, т.е. невооруженным глазом его не увидеть, но в микроскоп при 400-500 кратном увеличении - без проблем.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> В частности, мне было интересно по ним из 50 Вт ИК лазера пострелять расфокусированным лучем.


50Вт не интересно... Вот если б на пару порядков больше  А вообще я с лазерами не дружу...После того как я подставил глаза (несчастный случай при лабораторной работе) под фокусированое излучение

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> 50Вт не интересно... Вот если б на пару порядков больше  А вообще я с лазерами не дружу...После того как я подставил глаза (несчастный случай при лабораторной работе) под фокусированое излучение


Надеюсь лазер был не мощный ? Это очень неприятная штука, если лазером мощностью 500-800 мВт заденет по глазам, то можно ослепнуть, по ощещению это хуже электросварки без маски.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Надеюсь лазер был не мощный ? Это очень неприятная штука, если лазером мощностью 500-800 мВт заденет по глазам, то можно ослепнуть, по ощещению это хуже электросварки без маски.


Лазер был не мощный... Но его хватило, чтобы подпортить мне зрение 



> по ощещению это хуже электросварки без маски.


Угу, больновато было...

----------


## Surfer

К сожалению сейчас в паблике ходят видеоролики как собрать самому лазер из DVD-привода, уже есть несколько случаев порчи зрения %)

----------


## AlexGOMEL

К стати о тонере... Кто нибудь пользовал "3М Service Vacuum" при заправке картриджей? Какие меры по сохранности здоровья реальны в применении  при этом процессом (вытяжка, гермозона, и т.д.). Хочет наше руководство экономить, а нам  не хочется платить за экономию своим здоровьем. :Sad:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> К стати о тонере... Кто нибудь пользовал "3М Service Vacuum" при заправке картриджей? Какие меры по сохранности здоровья реальны в применении при этом процессом (вытяжка, гермозона, и т.д.). Хочет наше руководство экономить, а нам не хочется платить за экономию своим здоровьем.


У меня сосопыл такой стоит... Фильтр часть тонера пропускает... Как ни крути... Один такой сосопыл накрылся, ввиду полного покрытия двигателя спёкшемся тонером.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

ALEX(XX): А кроме респиратора какие нибудь средствА защиты используете?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ALEX(XX): А кроме респиратора какие нибудь средствА защиты используете?


Нет... Хотя нужны очки и желательно перчатки (но в них работать неудобно). А вообще, есть вытяжные шкафы с компрессором и пневмопистолетом для очистки картриджей, но стоит такой шкаф, если мне не изменяет память, 3-4 тыс $

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Для очистки картриджей планируется использовать упомянутый пысос. А что за такие дорогие вытяжные шкафы?(Просто ящик с вытяжкой или плюс дополнительное оборудование)
P.S. А у накрывшегося сосопыла была долгая жизнь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Для очистки картриджей планируется использовать упомянутый пысос. А что за такие дорогие вытяжные шкафы?(Просто ящик с вытяжкой или плюс дополнительное оборудование)
> P.S. А у накрывшегося сосопыла была долгая жизнь?


Видел оборудование типа этого http://equipment.poliram.ru/WaresDet...=1199134800000 (47790.00 руб)
На том сайте много чего интересного... Но дорогого... 
А сосопыл прожил года 3-4 наверное (не помню когда брали), но отпахал будь здоров...

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Благодарю за линк, озадачу своё руководство.

----------


## maXmo

> И ничего ... на этом я плюнул и опыты свернул, придя к выводу, что "проблема немного преувеличена" - если помещение регулярно убирается, проветривается и т.п., то ничего там водиться не должно.


у нас в городе, кстати, тараканы вымерли. Из-за плохой экологии(!). Мы как узнали, прифигели.




> Лазер был не мощный... Но его хватило, чтобы подпортить мне зрение


моему лектору по квантовым генераторам совсем выжгло, он даже рассказывал, какие ощущения. Больно ему не было, а лазер был мощный.

----------

